# Dehydrated apples?



## lalaleyla (Jul 6, 2012)

Are these good treats for young bunnies? I just got my bunny Boo a few days ago. I'm guessing she's between 2-3 months old. I just give her half a slice(very small) of dehydrated apple a day and I wanted to know if it was okay for her?


----------



## fantaysah (Jul 6, 2012)

i give mine a one inch cube of fresh apple every other day as a lure to get them back into the cage. They are about 4 months old and they don't have any issues. So the fruit itself is fine. I dont know if dehydrating it will change that or not but it doesn't seem logical that it would. Sense tells me that it would be the same but these days sense fails you on a lot of stuff. I am thinking the fresh fruit would be better just in because of the extra hydration. Maybe someone else can tell us if it changes bunny tummy issues when you dry it.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 6, 2012)

I would say you should hold off on things like this for awhile. It especially shouldn't be a daily thing, just a reward/bribe. And a small slice to us is a big piece to a rabbit, even a full-grown one.

And it depends how the apple is dried, whether it would be safe at all, at least in my opinion. Companies often use chemicals to speed the drying process. Those products that weren't dried using chemicals say that on their labels, or say they are organic.

I give Honey tiny cubes of dried organic papaya 1/8" maybe. They have more calories than apple, but papaya is good for digestion.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 6, 2012)

I agree with Orlena. A lot of the companies speed that process up, the more they can process in a day the more money they can make!

I would stick to fresh apple. Only as a treat and a tiny little piece


----------



## lalaleyla (Jul 6, 2012)

Okay thanks guys! I'll try not to feed them to her so much.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 6, 2012)

I'd stick with fresh, too. Plus you need to limit the amount of sugary treats as sugar can factor in with loose stool. Once they hit 4 months you can introduce fresh veggies in small amounts and increase gradually. Ours love Cilantro.


----------



## fantaysah (Jul 6, 2012)

Hmmm chemicals yummy....


----------

